# Goliath tigerfish = scary



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cripes that's a scary lookin' fish.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...British-fisherman-grapples-giant-piranha.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've seen that guy's show on TV. He really loves what he does and those fish give him a workout.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Whoa. I will never swim in the congo.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Look at its teeth - must be a coffee drinker.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm addicted to River Monsters!!! When is the new season going to air???!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw that episode. That's one scary looking fish.


----------

